# Currently EXPLODING IN ANGER! v.v



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

One of my _*most vital paths*_ was RUINED by Flo and her ginormous hassle of a house! I now no longer have one of my favorite paths, but the bush starts that I freshly planted and spent time to get are gone, and her house is smack dab in the middle of the reason of it all! Anyone else had an earth shattering experience like this?


----------



## unintentional (Nov 19, 2014)

I've never had the problem (all mine move too dar from paths or perfectly.  But I understand the anger :c )


----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> I've never had the problem (all mine move too dar from paths or perfectly.  But I understand the anger :c )



No clue what i'm going to do... I need to move her out and fast. >.>


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes. Not the exact same, I don't have paths yet. But someone moved right in front of my house, you couldn't even see it! AND as soon as they moved out? Next move-in - the exact same spot! D:


----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

tinyfire said:


> Yes. Not the exact same, I don't have paths yet. But someone moved right in front of my house, you couldn't even see it! AND as soon as they moved out? Next move-in - the exact same spot! D:



Nooo way! Thats horrible, not even being able to see your own house? >o<


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 19, 2014)

I had someone move in just a few feet from my house and completely ruin my bamboo garden u.u


----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

Milky-Chii said:


> I had someone move in just a few feet from my house and completely ruin my bamboo garden u.u



Ah, the struggles of new moves.. :c


----------



## Candy83 (Nov 19, 2014)

Lorelei Crossing said:


> One of my _*most vital paths*_ was RUINED by Flo and her ginormous hassle of a house! I now no longer have one of my favorite paths, but the bush starts that I freshly planted and spent time to get are gone, and her house is smack dab in the middle of the reason of it all! Anyone else had an earth shattering experience like this?



This is yet another example why the mayoral concept of an "Animal Crossing" badly needs … ZONING CONTROL.

If we had Zoning Control, a town mayor could work with Isabelle to determine locations where incoming villagers may be located.

Another reason is this: It would encourage a player to fully use the capacity of four human residents. Not having Zoning Control means limiting oneself to three fully active humans, and using the fourth for plot-resetting. For those who use four anyway, but want to manipulate plot-resets, they have to eliminate the fourth human for the direct purpose of plot-resetting an incoming villager.

The team at "Animal Crossing" has to know, through their research of some of how we play "Animal Crossing: New Leaf," that this needs to become feature. That we need to have the ability to control housing locations because, after all, they have that sewing machine so we can get some codes; so they know many of us design paths.

I will not buy another version of "Animal Crossing," one with a mayoral concept, that does not include Zoning Control.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 19, 2014)

Man, that must suck! The trick to preventing this is plot resetting. I'm not entirely sure how it works, but you can actually choose where the villager lives that way.


----------



## avsrule247 (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome to Animal Crossing! Have you heard of plot resetting?


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 19, 2014)

Lorelei Crossing said:


> One of my _*most vital paths*_ was RUINED by Flo and her ginormous hassle of a house! I now no longer have one of my favorite paths, but the bush starts that I freshly planted and spent time to get are gone, and her house is smack dab in the middle of the reason of it all! Anyone else had an earth shattering experience like this?



Youre not alone. She did the EXACT same thing in my town after she unexpectedly moved in. Thankfully she moved out the other day.


----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> This is yet another example why the mayoral concept of an "Animal Crossing" badly needs ? ZONING CONTROL.
> 
> If we had Zoning Control, a town mayor could work with Isabelle to determine locations where incoming villagers may be located.
> 
> ...



Agreed! If we had zoning control the game would be *much* less stressful to play. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> Man, that must suck! The trick to preventing this is plot resetting. I'm not entirely sure how it works, but you can actually choose where the villager lives that way.





avsrule247 said:


> Welcome to Animal Crossing! Have you heard of plot resetting?



Been playing Animal Crossing ever since I can remember and i've never heard of plot resetting! Sounds like something I need to look into 

- - - Post Merge - - -



HeyPatience said:


> Youre not alone. She did the EXACT same thing in my town after she unexpectedly moved in. Thankfully she moved out the other day.


Not gonna even bother moving my paths around her. Gonna try the whole "ping" thing. Hopefully its not too difficult.


----------



## avsrule247 (Nov 19, 2014)

Plot resetting works like this: When you KNOW that someone will be moving into your town on a particular day you need to load in a new (created) character BEFORE you start up your mayor. When you start your mayor first the game saves before you even get in but when you create a new character you don't save until you pick a spot for your home. This allows you to see your entire town and where new villagers have placed their houses. If it's in a spot you don't like, just quit and start another character and repeat until they plot in an area that you like.

Once they've plotted in an area that you like you need to go through with the process of picking where you want to place your created character's home, once you do this you can save and exit. Now everything has become permanent. Simply start playing the game as normal with your created character and when Isabelle asks if you would like to get started say no and ask her to delete your HOUSE (not town lol). Once you do that your newly created character's house is gone forever and whichever villager moved in will have placed their house in an area that you like.

The only downside to this is that you cannot physically choose where you want new villagers to place their home, it's completely random every time so you may have to keep plot resetting until you find a good spot and it will take some time because you have to search for their house unless you have a lot of pwps. 

Does that pretty much cover it?

Keep in mind that this only works if you KNOW that someone is going to be moving in on that day. If you have 9 villagers and visit a friend's town and you forget or if you have 8 villagers and someone randomly moves in they will be stuck where ever they decide to put their home if you play as your mayor.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 19, 2014)

X_X I completely understand your anger.  After someone gave me some golden roses and blue roses for free on here as a gift, I planted them in front of my house.  Next day villager moved in and smashed them all.  5 blue roses and 4 gold ones smashed in one day.  I'm still very angry at that villager; I surrounded their house with my excess pitfall seeds.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 19, 2014)

I reset my game and spent some time trying to hunt down someone to trade my favorite villager to move in...and the next day I check and they were getting ready to move to my town..._except they put their plot right in front of my house_. I guess I can't expect it all. I got my perfect map in only two tries and got my favorite villager...but I lost out cause they just HAD to be right in front of my house. -sigh-


----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

avsrule247 said:


> Plot resetting works like this: When you KNOW that someone will be moving into your town on a particular day you need to load in a new (created) character BEFORE you start up your mayor. When you start your mayor first the game saves before you even get in but when you create a new character you don't save until you pick a spot for your home. This allows you to see your entire town and where new villagers have placed their houses. If it's in a spot you don't like, just quit and start another character and repeat until they plot in an area that you like.
> 
> Once they've plotted in an area that you like you need to go through with the process of picking where you want to place your created character's home, once you do this you can save and exit. Now everything has become permanent. Simply start playing the game as normal with your created character and when Isabelle asks if you would like to get started say no and ask her to delete your HOUSE (not town lol). Once you do that your newly created character's house is gone forever and whichever villager moved in will have placed their house in an area that you like.
> 
> ...



I looked up a video and it looks fairly simple, thank you. >o< TOO BAD I FOUND OUT SO LATE D: Still devastated, I've been trying to get her to ping for hours!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> X_X I completely understand your anger.  After someone gave me some golden roses and blue roses for free on here as a gift, I planted them in front of my house.  Next day villager moved in and smashed them all.  5 blue roses and 4 gold ones smashed in one day.  I'm still very angry at that villager; I surrounded their house with my excess pitfall seeds.



I'm going to hit Flo with a net, and send in bad reports, and place pitfalls all around her house! No exceptions! And I will not stop until she pings...I...MUST...HAVE...REVENGE! >

- - - Post Merge - - -



Namstar said:


> I reset my game and spent some time trying to hunt down someone to trade my favorite villager to move in...and the next day I check and they were getting ready to move to my town..._except they put their plot right in front of my house_. I guess I can't expect it all. I got my perfect map in only two tries and got my favorite villager...but I lost out cause they just HAD to be right in front of my house. -sigh-



Thats the worst! I had a villager move in front of me in my old town, no fun, no fun!


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 19, 2014)

Actually, if you abuse neighbors, they're actually LESS likely to ping to move. I don't know why. I mean if you were abused by your neighbors, wouldn't you want to move away?


----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> Actually, if you abuse neighbors, they're actually LESS likely to ping to move. I don't know why. I mean if you were abused by your neighbors, wouldn't you want to move away?



I think the makers of AC are trying to punish us... >o<


----------



## nard (Nov 19, 2014)

I think calling it 'earth shattering' is a bit dramatic, but whatever.


Is she your tenth? If so, good luck. I've never really cared if someone moved on top of my paths/flowers/planted trees or bushes because, in my case, it's fun to work around problems like those.


----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I think calling it 'earth shattering' is a bit dramatic, but whatever.
> 
> 
> Is she your tenth? If so, good luck. I've never really cared if someone moved on top of my paths/flowers/planted trees or bushes because, in my case, it's fun to work around problems like those.



Maybe it is a bit dramatic but oh well. >.> nah shes my 9th, I normally work around but this is a truly vital path that I had like, perfected so it was a bummer to see it go. I'll keep trying to get a ping.


----------



## Mango (Nov 19, 2014)

well, irl, you dont have athority over where people move
so i say suck it up


----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

Mango said:


> well, irl, you dont have athority over where people move
> so i say suck it up



ouch, & the hard truth hits v.v


----------



## aemohescuro (Nov 19, 2014)

I was trading stuff between my two ACs and Biff moved from my majorly undeveloped town right into where i was planning to make a park. Ruined my seasonal bushes and an orange grove along with it. Thankfully he's fall-themed, so at least he goes well with the village.


----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

aemohescuro said:


> I was trading stuff between my two ACs and Biff moved from my majorly undeveloped town right into where i was planning to make a park. Ruined my seasonal bushes and an orange grove along with it. Thankfully he's fall-themed, so at least he goes well with the village.



Haha at least! v.v Flo has nothing to do with my path. xD


----------



## Bcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Actually, I actually had something similar happen with the exact same villager! Flo destroyed my fountain area, took out several bushes and hybrids, and generally ruined one of my favorite parts of town.




I finally moved her out but then Katt plopped her house down in the exact same spot. :/ I can't win.


----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

Bcat said:


> Actually, I actually had something similar happen with the exact same villager! Flo destroyed my fountain area, took out several bushes and hybrids, and generally ruined one of my favorite parts of town.
> 
> View attachment 75129
> 
> I finally moved her out but then Katt plopped her house down in the exact same spot. :/ I can't win.



She's CURSED I tell you. CURSED! Flo isn't even that cute of a villager  and by the looks of it thats a very lovely area! If you look up a bit there's something about choice where the animals move in. I'm gonna try it next time I have the opportunity..goodluck getting Katt to move >o<


----------



## Elise (Nov 19, 2014)

That's never happened to me. I started plot resetting every incoming villager after my paths had been done and I haven't been unlucky enough to have a random villager move in from streetpass or wifi. 



Mango said:


> well, irl, you dont have athority over where people move
> so i say suck it up



That's not entirely true. People can only build houses on designated blocks that they have to buy. It's not like someone can just build a house in the middle of a park or other public area.


----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

Elise said:


> That's never happened to me. I started plot resetting every incoming villager after my paths had been done and I haven't been unlucky enough to have a random villager move in from streetpass or wifi.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not entirely true. People can only build houses on designated blocks that they have to buy. It's not like someone can just build a house in the middle of a park or other public area.



Very true! And y'know, can't just move into the middle of the sidewalk . Mine was a random wifi, the girl who had the cursed Flo apologized and said that she wanted the same thing I did, for her to be *OUT.* She had luck, so far, I dont.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 20, 2014)

...charlise....


----------



## laurenx (Nov 20, 2014)

Norski said:


> View attachment 75135
> ...charlise....



charlise..WHAT on EARTH have you DONE?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

It's just a game calm down /:


----------



## laurenx (Nov 20, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> It's just a game calm down /:



ouch


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Nov 20, 2014)

i think the only bad plot placing i've had was when deirdre moved in and crushed my perfectly placed bamboo.
after i got muffy, idk why because i knew she wasn't permanent, but i made the area around her house look nice. the path was all set up, her house was surrounded by purple pansies and bamboo. then she moved out. no big deal, replaced her home with a pwp. so everything was the same, but then deirdre moved in. i didn't even know she could move in where she did because it's pretty close to the town hall. but the entire ground around there is covered in path, so i guess she's not too close. but yeah, completely threw off the little thing i had there. but i've learned since then. after zucker moved out, i know if someone else tried to move in where he used to be and destroy nicely placed flowers. so there's a pwp right where he was to prevent any rude villagers ruining everything c:
and i still have to fix deirdre's mess ://


----------



## laurenx (Nov 20, 2014)

hypnoticsoul said:


> i think the only bad plot placing i've had was when deirdre moved in and crushed my perfectly placed bamboo.
> after i got muffy, idk why because i knew she wasn't permanent, but i made the area around her house look nice. the path was all set up, her house was surrounded by purple pansies and bamboo. then she moved out. no big deal, replaced her home with a pwp. so everything was the same, but then deirdre moved in. i didn't even know she could move in where she did because it's pretty close to the town hall. but the entire ground around there is covered in path, so i guess she's not too close. but yeah, completely threw off the little thing i had there. but i've learned since then. after zucker moved out, i know if someone else tried to move in where he used to be and destroy nicely placed flowers. so there's a pwp right where he was to prevent any rude villagers ruining everything c:
> and i still have to fix deirdre's mess ://



It's so hard to place bamboo (for me at least,) because I'm not active in check up of where I've placed it and it often “re-plants” itself. (which aggravates me..arggghh.) If Deirdre ever did that on my bamboo, say Sayonara Dierdre 'cause you're dead to me bud


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Nov 20, 2014)

Lorelei Crossing said:


> It's so hard to place bamboo (for me at least,) because I'm not active in check up of where I've placed it and it often “re-plants” itself. (which aggravates me..arggghh.) If Deirdre ever did that on my bamboo, say Sayonara Dierdre 'cause you're dead to me bud



it would be a lot easier if she didn't throw off the entire composition of how it was placed haha. but i have plants and paths everywhere, so when the bamboo tries to spread, it just dies.
but in my second town, i thought it would be a good idea to have bamboo lining the paths. i was wrong. don't do that. it spread like wildfire and it was a disaster


----------



## laurenx (Nov 20, 2014)

hypnoticsoul said:


> it would be a lot easier if she didn't throw off the entire composition of how it was placed haha. but i have plants and paths everywhere, so when the bamboo tries to spread, it just dies.
> but in my second town, i thought it would be a good idea to have bamboo lining the paths. i was wrong. don't do that. it spread like wildfire and it was a disaster


see as I claimed before! the spread of the bamboo is an absolute horror to deal with if you let it get out of control, but itd be beautiful to line paths with  see, im in the hoarding process and getting request pwps (which is very slow and not to mention painful) but i have my paths laid out. if i could just finish lining (no help from Flo, our thread topic) i could then deal with my bamboo issues. but no, flo and my paths are taking too long, sadly enough


----------



## Bcat (Nov 20, 2014)

Lorelei Crossing said:


> She's CURSED I tell you. CURSED! Flo isn't even that cute of a villager  and by the looks of it thats a very lovely area! If you look up a bit there's something about choice where the animals move in. I'm gonna try it next time I have the opportunity..goodluck getting Katt to move >o<



Yup she's totally cursed. I would've plot reset but I got them both unexpectedly through wifi. Also thank you!


----------



## laurenx (Nov 20, 2014)

Bcat said:


> Yup she's totally cursed. I would've plot reset but I got them both unexpectedly through wifi. Also thank you!



no problem! And unexpected are the worst


----------



## Rococo (Nov 20, 2014)

If you don't want to go through the hassle of plot resetting - I know I don't - try putting slim PWPs next to vital areas in your town (like bridges, clocks, etc).


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Even though Chief is one of my dreamies, he moved right into a path


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 22, 2014)

I keep forgetting to do the plot resetting trick. Oh well I haven't gotten to the point that I'm gonna put paths down yet.


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 22, 2014)

Mekan1 said:


> Even though Chief is one of my dreamies, he moved right into a path



Oh, wow, that's gotta suck!

Lorelei: I understand your plight completely! I had put down paths beautifully. Spent so much time making and modifying them (still modifying to break some of the obvious pattern repeats) and then Phoebe moved in... Right in the middle of my path on top of bushes and trees... Death, then! not less than 2 days later Diva moved in adjacent to her taking out another spot of bushes and trees.... oh my life u_u'..... 

So after all of that disappointment and multiple rounds of cycling, I was able to get them out!!! Thank goodness! It takes a bit, but you just have to figure out if you're in a move in period or a move out period. I think the move in period occurs over a maximum of 9 days and ends once someone moves in. Then the move out period begins and usually gives you 4-6 days, six is very very tricky so start at 4, to figure out who is going to ping. Once you deny, the move out cycle starts again and will not change to move in until someone moves out.

 You also have to talk to the new animal and be on speaking terms with all of your other animals to figure out who is going to ping. 

OH!!! The last animal will not move until someone else moves in!
Hope that helped.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 22, 2014)

Don't know if this will help, but I know a trick to getting pings, You get a wetsuit, and swim into the ocean. (Or net glitch in) Then, you go to one of the lower corners, and stay there for at least five minutes, with a maximum of 15. I did it for more than 15, and got no pings.  Do NOT close the DS or put it in sleep mode. Once you come out, your villagers will have pings for many different things. I'm not sure if this will make them ping for moving, but it doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## Vanila (Nov 22, 2014)

That just happned, I left my house, turned left and right in front of the bridge there was a house lot... Agnes...


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2014)

Ugh, I plot reset for this very reason.
Before I knew how to do it (when I first started my first town), both Quillson AND Knox parked
RIGHT IN FRONT OF TOWN HALL. Like, as if they were self-claimed guards or something ~.~
We're mayors with very little power, I swear.

People who call us plot-resetters "cheaters" must have not had this kind of hassle/pain lol.


----------



## biker (Nov 23, 2014)

One of my villagers moved in IN FRONT of my danmed bridge, everytime you need to cross the bridge you have to dodge her house. So annoying...


----------



## Rasha (Nov 26, 2014)

oh YES! TWO of them! XP
broffina the annoying chicken that just won't move ugg! and willow, at least willow is cute


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 27, 2014)

biker said:


> One of my villagers moved in IN FRONT of my danmed bridge, everytime you need to cross the bridge you have to dodge her house. So annoying...



Curly did this to me but I wound up liking him a lot so I moved my bridge.


----------



## Pnixie (Nov 27, 2014)

It sucks ! I hope she'll move out fast !

I started my new town 6 months ago and Grizzly moved in right front the river when I planned to build a bridge ! He moved out yesterday, I'm so happy I'll be finaly able to build it ! I understand how frustrated you must be ):


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 27, 2014)

Pierce moved in on top of my bush set up set around my stump sitting area I like to set up... just took out the entire thing

Frita moved in literally 2 spaces from the Cafe door on a path...

I love both of them, but Frita had to go...


----------



## Therhodian (Nov 27, 2014)

When you expect new person to come in go check with a alternate character if you do not like it do not save with that character and reset game I believe you can keep doing this.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh, Muffy ruined my lychee forest and because I wanted her to move out ASAP, my favorite villager, Rodney moved away. I literally wanted to go all GTA on her, as in beating her up, and setting fire to her house. I also sent her extremely mean letters. As in some of the most vulgar things you can say in ACNL.


----------



## Batsu (Nov 28, 2014)

Lucky moved in the middle of my little perfect cherry 'orchard' next to Re-Tail, but I forgave him because he's adorable  -- then I stopped playing for almost a year and he moved out, boo. I replanted my trees but forgot to put a PWP in the middle of them and ANOTHER villager moved in; it was Zucker this time, which made me imagine lazy villagers liked the spot because they were surrounded by perfect fruit, haha. He's still there because I like his takoyaki-ness (takoyaki is so good...).

There are a few other instances of villagers moving into some crappy spots, but I don't mind too much if it's a dreamie. I can't plot reset because I use all of my character slots, but a new villager plot that I want to keep gets me to change up my town every so often which keeps things interesting. It's not so bad.


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Nov 29, 2014)

Molly moved in right in the middle of a big crossway, I had to re-plan my entire town around her house.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 29, 2014)

I know how you feel. Flip moved right in front of my house and blocked the view of my house. I was mad but it's whatever. He moved out today so I'm happy. Teddy is moving in and hoping that he will choice a great spot for his house.


----------



## Ghost Stories (Nov 29, 2014)

villagers kept moving in right behind my house and ruining my nice view of some trees I had been trying to plant so eventually I put a public work project there- and then Boomer moves in RIGHT NEXT DOOR and plants himself right in the middle of the orange roses I was cultivating! If he wasn't a penguin I would have burned his house down. (ps I love penguins so I'll take Flo off your hands if you manage to get her to move away haha)
Ed put himself right in the middle of my path leading to the lighthouse but that was out of the way and hes moving tomorrow so I'll fic it.


----------

